# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحلیل و طراحی نرم افزار >  فروشگاه الکترونیکی قطعات کامپیوتر

## mohammad kafiyan

سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز من برای درس مهندسی نرم افزار پروژه فروشگاه الکتونیکی قطعات کامپیوتر را انتخاب کرده ام حال در مرحله ی نیاز به جمع آوری اطلاعات دارم باید برای جمع آوری اطلاعات چه کار کنم و نیاز به چه اطلاعاتی دارم
با تشکر  :لبخند:  :لبخند:

----------


## اوبالیت به بو

> رای جمع آوری اطلاعات چه کار کنم و نیاز به چه اطلاعاتی دارم
> با تشکر


خرید چیست؟
چگونه خرید انجام می شود؟
فروشگاه چیست؟
انبار و کالا چیست؟
سبد خرید چیست؟
روش های پرداخت وجه در خرید؟

----------


## mohammad kafiyan

با سلام به دوستان اگر كسي در اين زمينه بيشتر كار كرده لطفا بيشتر راهنمايي كنه كه چه طوري اطلاعات مورد نظر را جمع آوري كنماين دوست عزيز زحمت كشيدند و به صورت كلي و خلاصه گفتند نياز به راهنمايي بيشتر دارمبا تشكر از دوستان

----------


## Rejnev

سلام
اگه من بجای شما بودم
اول چند تا سایت فروشگاهی رو میدیدم که همین سیستم رو دارن.
بعد سعی میکردم بخش های مختلف رو تفکیک کنم تا بتونم به جداولی که استفاده کردن برسم.
مثلا یک فروشگاه میتونه بخش تعریف کالا برای مدیریت داشته باشه.
پس رسیدیم به دو موجودیت کاربر و کالا
معمولا برای تعریف کالا در سیستمهای حسابداری مواردی از قبیل گروه کالا و بعد مشخصات کالا در نظر میگیرند
گروه کالا میتونه شامل فیلد کد(برای استفاده به عنوان کلید خارجی در بعد)، و نام باشه.
حتی میتونید یک فیلد هم با دومقدار سخت افزار و نرم افزار (بولی) در نظر بگیرید.
حالا جدول کالا میتونه کد کالا، کد گروه، نام و عکس و قیمت و توضیحات و ... داشته باشه
مثلا میخوایم یک mainboard به جدول اضافه کنیم:
جدول گروه کالا:
کد:1              نام: mainboard          نوع: سخت افزار(1)
...

جدول کالا:
کد:5             گروه: 1 (mainboard)           نام:  GIGA    قیمت ...

جدول کاربران هم میتونه نام و سمت و رمز عبور و ... داشته باشه.
قسمتهای دیگه هم مثلا شامل سیستم فروشه که به صورت یک جدول مفروضه
بصورتی که کاربر x  کالای y را با قیمت z  در تاریخ d خرید.

یا جدول خرید که یک کالای خاص خریداری میشه و در نتیجه به موجودی کالا اضافه میشه
برای شروع جداول رو در بیارید و بصورت نرمال طراحی کنید و بعد اگر سوالی بود در خدمتیم

----------


## mohammad kafiyan

سوال : مشخص کردن محدویت های فروشگاه الکترونیکی قطعات کامپیوتری چگونه می باشد ؟

----------


## Rejnev

> سوال : مشخص کردن محدویت های فروشگاه الکترونیکی قطعات کامپیوتری چگونه می باشد ؟


محدودیت برای چه کاری؟
کاربران، خرید، اعتبارات مشتریان؟

----------


## mohammad kafiyan

سلام دوست عزیز جناب آقای mohammad_bagherani بهتر سوالم را اینجوری مطرح کنم
1- نیازمندی های یک فروشگاه قطعات کامپیوتر چیست؟(چه نیاز های ما از یک نرم افزار که قراره برای فروشگاه قطعات کامپیوتر تولید بشه داریم) 
2- مشخص کردن محدودیت های این نرم ازار که قرار ما آنرا تولید کنیم ، ممکنه چه محدودیت های داشته باشه ؟ مثلا محدودیت های مانند زمان - سرعت - امکانات
با تشکر از شما که در این زمینه به بنده کمک می کنید
 :تشویق:  :تشویق:

----------


## mahnazyp

سلام. من هم دقیقا دارم روی همین پروژه با همین موضوع کار می کنم. فقط یه کم تو تحلیل مشکل دارم. برای کشیدن یوزکیس اکتور ها کدامند؟ فقط مشتری و مدیر سایت. اکتور دیگه ای که وجود نداره؟ 
یوزکیس هاش چی میشن؟
برای شما آقای کافیان یه داکیومنت ضمیمه کردم که تحلیل های خودم برای هین پروژه از بعد تجارت الکترونیکی و امکانات سنجی هست شاید راهنماییتون کنه.

----------


## mohammad kafiyan

سلام دوست عزیز mahnazyp اگر قبلا با rational rose کار کردی من usecase digram آنرا کشیدم ولی باز هم نیاز به کامل شدن داره کاملش کن بگذار داخل همین تایپیک تا بقیه هم استفاده کنند

----------


## mahnazyp

> سلام دوست عزیز mahnazyp اگر قبلا با rational rose کار کردی من usecase digram آنرا کشیدم ولی باز هم نیاز به کامل شدن داره کاملش کن بگذار داخل همین تایپیک تا بقیه هم استفاده کنند


یوزکیستون رو دیدم.پس مشتری چرا اکتور نگرفتید؟ 
من میتونم ایمیل شما را داشته باشم و دی اف دی ام رو براتون بفرستم وبا شما مقایسه کنم؟

----------


## mohammad kafiyan

سلام دوست عزیز موضوع ما تغییر پیدا کرد به فروشگاه الکترونیکی قطعات کامپیوتر تحت شبکه داخلی(شبکه محلی) برای همین است که مشتری را به عنوان یک actor در نظر نگرفتم در ضمن در حال کامل کردن activity digram هستم اگر کامل شد برایتان می گذارم
موفق باشید
 :لبخند:  :لبخند: 
micronet_m@yahoo.com

----------


## mohammad kafiyan

سلام به دوستان آیا کسی می دونه محدودیت های نرم افزار فروشگاه الکترونیکی قطعات کامپیوتر چی می تونه باشه از لحاظ زمان - سرعت - ترافیک و...
اگر ممکنه یک کمکی بکنید  :متفکر:  :متفکر:

----------

